# brushless opinion thread!!!



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

before i go out and buy the tekin, or hacker, i want to know what you all think of your brushless setup.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a Mamba with the 8000kv. I honestly don't care for it. My next system will be the Tekin.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

thats what i want to hear. i want to know what people run and if they are satisfied with it or not.


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

In what vehicle is this going into? What type of batteries and voltage will you be running? How fast are you planning to go with?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

this is for my rc18t. im wanting to race with it. im either running the stock battery or im running an IB1400


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Today was my first day driving a brushless(Tekin 6.8) and I did not have any problems with it. I mounted it on my Truck yesterday, calibrated it to my radio this morning and that was the last of that. Flawless performance all day long. The Tekin has a very good feel to it, nothing like an on/off switch which was one of my concerns going into today. Also came off the track surprisingly cool after the races. I am very satisfied with my Tekin and may be buying a second one for my M18. Looks cool too!!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I think I am getting this setup.

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/products_id/13285


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry but I don't have any 1/18th scale, but if I did I would go with the hacker controller and any high kv motor(8000+KV). That tekin one has the same power rating as the mamba esc.

Donnie, that hacker motor looks mean. I love hat it has cooling fans on it.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

donnie i dont know which hacker to get? 13L or 11L?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I dont know which motor he had. My guess is the 13L would be a faster motor? Not really sure. I really like how professional looking the quark/haker motor looks.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya it does look really professional. another thing is that the hacker esc can handle way more amps than the mamba


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Im trying to find out some info about the 2 motors. No luck yet.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well the 13L is 4200kv. no luck yet on the 11L


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I was running the 13L not the 11L it has more power than i needed .


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

The Quark 33 amp Pro Car and either a Mamba 6800 or Hacker 13L are what I am ordering next week for my RC18T FT that should be here next Friday. It seems that Bishop Power Products has the best prices on them and right now I believe they have free USPS Priority shipping. I made my decision by lurking, reading, and asking questions on one18th.com.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah, I just dont know about the mamba motors. The hackers are so sweet with that cooling fin on it. I just read about 20 posts or so and the majority are saying go with the the quark/hacker 13L motor. 

This is what one guy said:

Try one out, I have ran a 4200 mamba combo, the hacker is light years better in the rc18.

There is a reason the top 2 in worlds and top 4 in madness for rc18 offroad ran these.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Im ordering the 13L setup. That mamba is outta here.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

You didnt like the on&off feel of your motor Donnie


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya as soon as i sell my mamba or make the money, the mamba is gone, and in comes the hacker


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to 2Cool Snowmonkey! 

I know very little about BL systems but I'm on the 3rd with the Tekin 5400. I tried the mamba 4200 and 6800 and didnt like either one. I just dont like the the throttle controll, its not proportional and has a lag to it on the low end then just sorta takes off and is hard to handle. I'm with jelias on how the Tekin worked today. I really liked it!

I dont know if its better than the Quark, but its much better than the mambas!


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I dont know a thing about BL i just read alot online and made a choice . I agree its much better that the Mamba's . From what i have read the Tekin and Hacker are almost the same . You need to get those tires we talked about as you know tires make all the differance .


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Can anybody do any type of testing with say a tekin speed control and a mamba motor or a quark 33 amp pro car and mamba motor and then test with the hacker and tekin motors and then tell us there thoughts about it? Tekin has always made a great product but since they have come back into the RC industry after having a brief drop off the face of the earth it seems they have been developing some great reliable products. I am definetly not purchasing a Mamba 25 esc, but I might purchase one of there 6800 or the 5400 motors along with a defferent esc other than the Mamba 25. If I were to take a guess from what I have read on here and one18th.com, I would have to say that the Mambas programming is lacking behind Tekin and Quark.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Snowmonkey said:


> I dont know a thing about BL i just read alot online and made a choice . I agree its much better that the Mamba's . From what i have read the Tekin and Hacker are almost the same . You need to get those tires we talked about as you know tires make all the differance .


I NEED those tires!  I had my handsfull today with my car. It was a challenge to drive!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what tires are yall talking about? the TL ones?


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes the Losi Mini T street tires


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

SwayOveride said:


> Can anybody do any type of testing with say a tekin speed control and a mamba motor or a quark 33 amp pro car and mamba motor and then test with the hacker and tekin motors and then tell us there thoughts about it? Tekin has always made a great product but since they have come back into the RC industry after having a brief drop off the face of the earth it seems they have been developing some great reliable products. I am definetly not purchasing a Mamba 25 esc, but I might purchase one of there 6800 or the 5400 motors along with a defferent esc other than the Mamba 25. If I were to take a guess from what I have read on here and one18th.com, I would have to say that the Mambas programming is lacking behind Tekin and Quark.


Lloyd, dont put any faith into what you read on one18th.com. Thats a funny site and you really have to filter through their BS to get to the truth. 
Go with the Quark or the Tekin!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

im going to be getting some of those very soon


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

yeh, a lot of noobs and bashers post on one18th


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

thats why i really dont go there anymore


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

street meats tires is what they are....I think.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya i think so. they are just about as soft as road rages but LOTS stickier


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

And they have street treads....Which ones are they?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

the team losi tires are street meats


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://www.atomicmods.com/Products/Team-Losi-LOSB1152-Front-Wheels--White-(pr)--Mini-T__12628.aspx


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

those are wheels?


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes street meats. wierd name huh


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya but if they work really well i dont really care what theyre called


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I wonder what the difference is between the street meats and the street treads. They look similar.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Not sure but Danny would know. I bought mine at M&M last week


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i mean they are probly the exact same thing. just different labeling


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Gary said:


> Lloyd, dont put any faith into what you read on one18th.com. Thats a funny site and you really have to filter through their BS to get to the truth.
> Go with the Quark or the Tekin!


Gary, I figured that. Alot of those people on there seem to be just bashers and very little racers like Guff said. I have been trying to stick to the threads where the factory team guys are helping people out. I'm definetly new to brushless and have almost not clue about them.I definetly do not want to buy something that will give me trouble every time I try to run it and that has led me to the decision to either get the Quark or Tekin. As soon as I get my stuff in I will most definetly have a ton of questions...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

heck, ive had my brushless for about a month now and i still have questions!!!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I have Robert, Chris, and Danny all on voice dial! hahaha


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya i need to do the same!!! LOL


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I have had 3 tekin BL systems 2 mamba no Quark yet dont waste your money on the mamba its a light switch the tekin is awesome dont see anything being any better maybe some just as good but not better.i have some hacker plane stuff and it is awesome!!!nick i have been in brushless for 3 years and still have Questions!!!LOL


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

phil, what different tekin systems have you had???


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Phil, I have first hand experience with the light switch lol.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya me too. unfortanetely i think most of us have


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

two 5.4 one 6.8 the 6.8 was way to fast the 5.4 is all that anyone would need.it has a smooth power band!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i havent yet decided on the 4200 or the 5400. or a hacker


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Let's make sure this doesn't turn into a mamba bashing forum......I would hate to see newbies who have mambas (which most of them do) get discouraged. There are people out there that win with mambas. Trey's M18 and M18T both have mamba systems and he drives the wheels off of them. Danny's RC18 has a mamba in it and he's consistently one of the top 3 people out there.

I'm with everybody in saying there are better products out there......heck, I even wrote a long post about it! But we seem to be heading in the "product bashing" direction, and then we're no better than on18th.com.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I agree i have driven Danny's Mamba and its not like a light switch its actually alot like my hacker so are there set up options that people are not trying . i have never owned a mamba so i am not familiar with the set up.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Mamba's work fine in my opinion. I'm no expert but I have got mine to where I like it actually better than the tekin in my other M18T. CC is forever updating their software. Everytime I plug in one of the guys systems to the lap top there is new software updates. You can call em on the phone very easy also. Their support is great. You guys not happy should call em, I bet they have an answer.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

After trying to get this mamba running right from day one it's plain to see there is a issue with it. Whether it has been doing it before I got it or just started once I bought it, It's time to move on. Numerous other people were having issues with their systems so if they need to bashed on then so be it. I'm not going to be silent about it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

For newer guys or guys that mostly run nitro, I dont think they would feel what I'm calling the "Lag". Most of my racing was stock buggy and it was really important to have a good feel for the motor. Thats one reason I never liked Reedy motors. That large comm diameter and the slow spool up drove me nuts!

I'm quit sure the mambas can be set up to reduce that lag feeling but what I found out is, if you turn down the power on your radio, that lag gets worse. You could probably hook it back up to the PC and fix that, but I bet your sorta stuck with your radio setting as is.

A big plus for me with the Tekin is the posts to solder the wires on. Their long enough to keep the heat of the soldering iron away from the PCB. Heat in a speedo is bad news.

BL systems are just like anything else in RC. Its up to the individual and your personal likes.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I think yours definitely has an issue Donnie, and if you're gonna replace it, you might as well replace it with something that you've seen works clearly better. I'm still sold on the Tekin, but I'm gonna try farting around with the programming cable a little before I completely give up on it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Looks like cjtamu has been out there! 

http://www.teamtekin.com/forums/


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I have the Tekin and the Mamba that's in Alyssa's car. Both work fine. The 4 biggest probs I see with the Mamba are: 1) more prone to cogging than the Tekin; 2) very little on-board programming, have to drag a laptop with you; 3) no solder posts, like Biff said) ; 4) motors run much hotter than the Tekin , which I just don't like. All that said, I put a battery pack through Alyssa's car yesterday and it was flawless and very smooth. On Trey's track it's best to gear way down so the cogging shouldn't be much of an issue, but on a bigger track it might be. I can run 15/55 and after 10 minutes just screaming in the street my motor temps about 125 or so and doesn't cog. I don't know if you could run that gearing with a Mamba, Danny might. ron told me he talked to Cristian, and he told him the Hacker/Quark combo was very, very good.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> Looks like cjtamu has been out there!
> 
> http://www.teamtekin.com/forums/


LOL. I told you I had. That's what I was telling Donnie yesterday to do with his radio. By the mains yesterday my truck was absolutely dialed, the car was waaaay better than the driver. I can't wait to race it again and get a little practice with that setup.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Is this not the brushless opinion thread?because what i posted is my opinion sway is a friend so i gave him "my opinion" i dont sugar coat anything.but that is just my opinion it does not mean that someone else cant do good with the mamba i just dont like it my self.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

phil, you need to put more puncutation in there!!  its hard to understand!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, I ordered the Tekin 6800 today from RcToyz. Should be here thursday. 

Be ready to answer some questions lol.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

besides thetoyz, where are yall getting your brushless systems?


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Im ordering my Tekin 5400 from Omni Models ($134 and free shipping). I know I said I was going to get the Quark / Hacker combo but I really like the fact that I can change the wire on the Tekin, and that was the reason I always ran Novak until LRP came out with the Quantium Comp 2....


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

I got mine from Tower for $149 (6.8), add a small item to put you over $150 and you save $15.5.4 is $134 minus a $10 discount.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I mainly got mine from the toyz because I bought some stuff from them on ebay. Then I thought about that 10% off for new members on their site. So I paid $139 shipped for the 6800.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

If anyone else needs a tekin we have one at the shop you can have it the same day you buy it! LOL


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

At internet price?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i think you could have got it for less.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Nah, Not after I was told by Andrew the price on a novak reversible spy lol.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

And there is a track to run it on.you could have bought it and ran it all in the same day. just giving you a hard time donnie. LOL i bought some stuff online today.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

you have to talk to me or jeff you know that.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

haha. I know brotha...I'm giving you one too. But $90 for a spy?....Meir had one for $65! Whats the deal?? hahaha


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

cant say but i know.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

LOL. It's all good.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

My Tekin 6800 came from ebay $81 NIB


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Hacker's are selling from Hacker for 109.99 with free 2 day fedex shipping


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

I believe Hacker is selling the Quark 33 Amp Universal model with that option (I may be wrong). There are two different Quark 33 Amp models, the Universal and the Procar. The Universal is geared towards the airplane market it has software for hili govorner etc... The Procar is geared towards surface car use, it has software geared towards cars with things such as drag brake etc....


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya im still torn between the hacker or the tekin


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

I just ordered my second Tekin for my M18. I considered the above mentioned Hacker because of the price, but in the end I went with the Tekin because of the hard plastic cover and the external soldering posts. I don't think that you can go wrong with either choice.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats what sold me on the Tekin. The plastic case and the posts.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

whats so much better about the plastic case?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Everything is concealed. Not wrapped with heatshrink.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Nik, You coming to m&m saturday?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i hope so. got to talk to courtney tho


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

and my dad


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

The Quark 33 Amp Pro Car is protected by a hard plastic case but it has one end open. The reason I chose the Tekin setup is because mainly of the soldering post. This gives me the choice to change my wire setup if I chose to, if I cut the wires to short, well, I can start all over with brand new wire. This is the reason I chose to run Novak in 1/10th Mod Buggy for so long until LRP came out with the Quantium Comp 2 with the external board to mount the wires to. But you have to be careful when soldering to the external post. If you get the post to hot it will detach from the board!!!! But like everybody else said you can't go wrong with buying either setup, it really comes down to how well you can solder, and if you feel comfortable soldering directly to external solder post...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

nik.....you gonna be at your dads this weekend?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya courtney i am


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

What gauge wire do I need for the battery packs? I know the Terkin comes with 16 gauge. Should I just go with that? Also, I need battery bars but I have no clue which ones to get.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i wont need battery bars soon. im goin lipo!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Donnie they have mini bars.I like the orion.I would use the same wire.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Cool. Thanks. You know of anyone looking for a mugen box with 3300's? I also have a Crono RS3 3 port with a werks 2013 pipe. I will hook someone up with either.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

No but i will ask around.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Aight.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Got my Tekin in today. I will post pics up later tonight after I install it. Is it better to mount the ESC on the center bar or on the chassis?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

wherever you dont mount the reciever is the best place. LOL i think either would be fine. i would put the heavier one on the chassis


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Wise guy!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

and??????


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Got my Tekin in today. I will post pics up later tonight after I install it. Is it better to mount the ESC on the center bar or on the chassis?


Itll fit in the chassis with some creative thinking. Plus you wanna keep the weight as low as possible.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Go stand in the corner....No pot pie for you


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

awwwww


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

zip tie the ESC on the cross beam in front of the antenna


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

see, i wouldnt want to do that. to me it just wouldnt look clean. i would have to put mine where the reciever normally goes or where the esc is supposed to go


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I wanted to put mine there, but with that mamba, the wires were so stiff it would pull the ESC off of the double-sided tape. And if you use a zip tie, it rubs the drive shaft. There's a raised spot at the front of the cross-beam that you can put a zip tie around and it won't rub the drive shaft.

Donnie, are the wires on the Tekin really flexible?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It fits fine! Sorry about the bad pic but I dont have time to take 30-40 shots just to get the depth of field right! LOL 

Ill be hardwiring the motor before the next race just to clean it up.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

$400 Sigma macro lens vs. $150 Nikon 50mm. Hummm!


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

That is how I was going to do mine.. Gary I see you are using the plug connectors for your battery. Are those the R Minus connectors from Trinity?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

SwayOveride said:


> That is how I was going to do mine.. Gary I see you are using the plug connectors for your battery. Are those the R Minus connectors from Trinity?


I dont remember the brand, but they look like these.

http://www.hobbypeople.net/gallery/942078.asp


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Car looks great


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Snowmonkey said:


> Car looks great


Thanks bro, but I dont like it! The wiring is driving me crazy all weirded out and hanging everywhere. Guess I was a graduate of the "David Joor" anal wiring 3301 class! :slimer:

I gotta clean that up. It really bugs me! lol


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

gary wiring like that bugs me too, but my car is worse!!!


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Any of you guys know where I can pick up a motor screw for the tekin brushless motor? I broke one and can't find any in my screw lot that fits. Thanks.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

are the tekins rebuildable??


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jelias said:


> Any of you guys know where I can pick up a motor screw for the tekin brushless motor? I broke one and can't find any in my screw lot that fits. Thanks.


I have a couple of extra Jose. Do you want to wait untill the next race, or meet me somewhere? Or I could take one to work tomarrow and measure it so youll know what size it is?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> are the tekins rebuildable??


Hmmm. Thats a good question. What would wear besides the bearings? I dunno!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

by rebuildable i meant you can take them apart? unlike the mambas


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

There should be no reason to take one apart.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

im not saying there is, i was just curious


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks Gary! I would really appreciate it if you could hook me up with one of those screws and I can wait until next race day since I only run my cars on the track anyway. 

If these motors are as durable as larger ac power brushless motors, they should last a long time without needing work. Overheating them may cause the insulation on the windings to breakdown and short out but that's not really repairable.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I plan on putting a heat sink on my brushless motor and maybe a fan also.


----------

